# Knots in the wood



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

I recently dried some maple black walnut cherry and red oak, the knots in the maple all cracked. Do they need to be sealed as well? Or am I doing something wrong? I have recently got a 12'x16' shed I insulated and sheathed the inside and put polycarbonate clear sheets on the roof. I run a fan in it and have vents it hits about 120 130 degrees daily in it. Is that a good tempt? Any advice thanks guys hope to hear from you


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*knots*

Yes, they need to be sealed because they are endgrain just like a butt-end of a log.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

You should also seal all wild grain areas like crotch & burl etc. 



Ibangwood said:


> I run a fan in it and have vents it hits about 120 130 degrees daily in it. Is that a good tempt?


To be sure you've killed all the bugs, you need to get the core of all the wood up to 130º for at least 4 hours.


----------

